# Fly fishing accessories found poudre canyon



## yoder (Dec 9, 2003)

Found some gear in the middle of the road on the am. of 7/30 just below the ol' fish hatchery in poudre canyon- hwy 14....

give a call or email with a description of what your missing....

262-339-3334 or [email protected]


----------

